# SS 30.03.19 - Haydn #31 "Hornsignal"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Franz Joseph Haydn **(1732 - 1809)*

Symphony #31 in D major, "Hornsignal", Hob. I/31__
1. Allegro
2. Adagio
3. Menuet - Trio
4. Finale: Moderato molto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is upon us. This week it's the return of Papa Haydn. I have always really enjoyed this one and am looking forward to hearing it again. I hope everyone can join in. Lots of recordings of this one so I don't feel the need to post a link as it should be easy for anyone to find a recording.

I'll be listening to:







Antal Dorati/Philharmonia Hungarica


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Adam Fischer & Austro-Hungarian Haydn Orchestra


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A fairly familiar (and quite good) symphony. Dorati for me also. For those interested, Prime members at Amazon can stream the entire Dorati cycle for free, here.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Normally I'd opt fo Dorati, too, but I'll listen to Marriner for a change of pace.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I would normally opt for Dorati but this week I shall give Fischer a try


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I've heard and liked the Mackerras version with Orchestra of St. Luke's. Marriner will go on my list to try someday.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dorati for me too


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I'll give Harnoncourt a listen it's a disc that I haven't played for years - I normally head to the Hogwood big box when Haydn appeals.

View attachment 115182


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

Fischer for me -- I've found his set of Haydn symphonies pretty delightful across the board.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A lovely HIP performance for me, this morning (normally I'd have dug out the Fischer). Very enjoyable disc and the natural horn (for once) sounds lovely and not like a squawking parrot.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Irritatingly, this Symphony, one Haydn's finest, I might add, is missing from Pinnock's survey, and missing from Goberman's.

I wish I had those Marriner "named 29" CDs! Desperately need a reissue.

I'll go for Hogwood, I think, slightly less obvious a choice than Dorati or Fischer, as I have tended to overlook these fine performances.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> A fairly familiar (and quite good) symphony. Dorati for me also. For those interested, Prime members at Amazon can stream the entire Dorati cycle for free, here.


I was going to listen to Fischer from my collection, but I'm too lazy to dig it out, so I'm listening on Amazon.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I did end up listening to the Marriner today. I like it about the same as the Mackerras.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to both Dorati and Fischer in this, and somewhat preferred Fischer’s recording.

This symphony was written in 1765, probably to celebrate the restoration of Prince Esterhazy’s orchestra to its full complement of four horns. They must have made quite a racket since the total size of the orchestra was “15 or so” players! Given the name and nature of the symphony, I’ll pay special attention below to what the horns are doing.

1 Sonata form with repeated exposition. The symphony opens with a very loud military tattoo played by all four horns. Included is an ascending flute passage, quite noticeable, of which much is made in the following development. When the recap comes, the opening horn tattoo is suppressed (though we’ll see it again much later). A short coda ends the movement.

2 The Adagio is a triple time rocking siciliano. The horns are still prominent here. This is very attractive music.

3 The Menuet has an energetic, memorable theme, featuring mostly the strings with the horns playing harmony. In the Trio things are reversed; the music is mostly led by the winds, and the horns get some of the theme duty.

4 The Finale is the longest movement. It’s a theme and seven variations, each variation featuring a different instrument or instruments – the horns get the fourth variation. In the final fast coda, the horns sound once again the military tattoo with which they opened the symphony, a nice touch and, for Haydn, a rare bit of cyclic form.

Of course it’s a pleasure to hear this…it’s Haydn!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Merl said:


> A lovely HIP performance for me, this morning (normally I'd have dug out the Fischer). Very enjoyable disc and the natural horn (for once) sounds lovely and not like a squawking parrot.
> 
> View attachment 115184


Had to have a listen to this after your comments
Agree with your comments about the horns. On the whole a bright and joyous symphony for a sunny spring Saturday


----------

